# 170 Pound target



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Already lost probaly 80 pounds which is a huge goal for me but I want to lose another 20 or so pounds to hit 170 which I would be very happy to sit at.


----------



## Scrat (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats on your progress! Good luck!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Rossy you have a before/after pic?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Congratz on the major progress you've made so far!
I hope that you someday reach your goal. 
I have no doubts about it though cause 80 lost so far is amazing. 

:clap


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck with the weight loss and amazing weight loss progress already!

I've lost about 35 pounds since last year, so we both have a way to go, hehe.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

That's practically my goal too! Down 35 pounds from this time last year. I can't imagine how tough 80 pounds was to lose, good job.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very impressive. Keeping it off will be the hard part.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Already lost probaly 80 pounds which is a huge goal for me but I want to lose another 20 or so pounds to hit 170 which I would be very happy to sit at.


Congrats! I wonder what did you do to lose that much weight. 170 is also where I'm trying to go to, and I've lost 15 so far. Nice job!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Add me to the list of aspiring 170 pounders...I should be there in about 10 to 12 weeks. Best of luck guys!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What's the big deal with 170? I'm 185 now and I think that's about right.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lots of walking (60 miles a week) eating senisable food no silly diets,no alcohol and lots of willpower


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Very impressive. Keeping it off will be the hard part.


Not really,my metabolism has gone through the roof so I am burning calories quite easy now meaning the weight is not going on easily.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

woot said:


> Rossy you have a before/after pic?


Thats one thing I don't have.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome! Good work man


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Well done Rossy, that's a tremendous achievement !


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody,now you can see why I am getting a lot of female attention:b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

There is an after pic of me in the photo thread page 1304 if anybody's intrested.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Amazing man I'm 198 lbs I want to be 175lbs pm me


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot everybody.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

This could be put on hold for the mean time with my torn quad meaning I can not be so active but I will get to 170 pounds:yes


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Very inspiring and we have similar final goals. I appreciate your dedication. The injury is only a setback!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks its a big set back,not actually put much weight on a few pounds but I will easily get that off.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Congratulations man. Can I have some of your weight? Lol Im only 135lbs at 6ft and I look like a beanpole. 150-170lbs is my target to gain.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You could but its long gone lol


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Rossy said:


> You could but its long gone lol


You just made me sad dude :blank

Ah. I'll have to find another victim. Hahaaa


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Try eating lots of protein red meat,tuna,eggs,chicken ect that should put on good weight.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats to yourself and all the others which have lost weight. 100 lbs would be a nice milestone, good luck on the rest. 

Just out of interest, how tall are you and the other people with the goal of 170?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am nearly 5"11.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Is 170 a little light for someone of your height?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am around 185 now but I think 170 would be good.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Cool, either way it is a good goal and you can always adjust once you get there. What are you doing to workout while having a busted quad?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You should be proud of yourself. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Rossy said:


> Try eating lots of protein red meat,tuna,eggs,chicken ect that should put on good weight.


Thanks for the advice 
I have been told I have to eat at least 3000 cals to gain weight, but I only *just* get to 2500 a day - I guess that is the calorie range for maintaining weight? (Keeping the weight at exactly what it is currently)

Guess Im going to have to try to pig out lol :lol


----------



## absorbed (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing, Rossy! How long did it take you?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks it took about 12-15 months of hard work.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm getting close to 170. I've lost more and I weigh 205. :yes


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Before I tore my quad I could easily walk 4/5 miles each night.
At weekends I would do 10 miles,longest was nearly 20 miles.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow that's great that you worked so hard for 12-15 months to get were you want to be you must have amazing motivation. good job!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks you can see my hard work in my photo album,still not finished yet.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Good work. Once you start losing it's much easier to keep it going. I'm sure you'll get there. I actually have the same goal, but from the opposite direction: I'm trying to gain weight to get to 170, without increasing body fat percentage. I'm at 165 right now.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with that,I actualy find it eaiser to eat better now.
There is a part of my brain making me stay away from foods high in calories ect.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

matty said:


> Just out of interest, how tall are you and the other people with the goal of 170?


Not sure if this was aimed at me as well, but...

Around 5'9" or 5'10", but I'm shooting for maybe 180 or 190. I'd be content with 200, but I'd say 180 is about right for me.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm silently cheering you on, Ross. :] Since our goals seem to be pretty close, it'd be awesome to see you reach the 170 mark.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Jesse,good luck yourself.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

i realised there is no protein in what i eat every day . I do not know how to cook . damn .
i need to get a job eat chicken and have protein... 

any ways i went from 198 to 190 pounds thats a loss of 8 pounds so im losing weight 

im male 6 ft 0


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

12 pounds to go.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

congrats 



Ape in space said:


> Good work. *Once you start losing it's much easier to keep it going.* I'm sure you'll get there. I actually have the same goal, but from the opposite direction: I'm trying to gain weight to get to 170, without increasing body fat percentage. I'm at 165 right now.


weird it feels like it gets harder and harder.


----------

